# Cobia Day Crystal River 7-24-09



## Buche (Jan 19, 2009)

Went out with some friends on Friday in hopes of catching some Grouper but it turned out to be even better with the Cobie (Ling).

Heres John and I with two after a double hook-up. By 8:30 it was already a scorcher.






























































































































































































Didn't catch any legal size Grouper but turned out to be a great day with friends. :letsdrink


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

is this the same crystal river that borders NC /SC.i know the chesapeake bay cobia run starts in the beginning of july but wasnt sure.Did you guys catch them all bottom fishing or spot them on top.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Very nice. 3 cobes in one day is an awesome day.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Crystal River is in Central Florida I believe ...


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Great fish...and yes his area code is central Florida

<TABLE style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; MARGIN-LEFT: auto; MARGIN-RIGHT: auto; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=580><TBODY><TR><TD>







</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD colSpan=2>







</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD>







</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Great report! What did the biggest one weigh? Looks to be 50 plus.


----------



## Buche (Jan 19, 2009)

Yep Crystal River, FL

We had a digital scale but only went up to 50lbs. , this Pig wouldn't even read on the scale, estimating 70 maybe 80lbs. 

Heres a video link

http://s348.photobucket.com/albums/q321/johnbgville/?action=view&current=P7240036.flv


----------

